# Bryanacute's Birthday Contest.



## bryzy

I have permission from dramaqueen to do this contest. This contest is not supported by bettafish.com. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello! I would like to announce Bryanacute's contest! For this contest there are 5 categories. 
MALE BETTAS
FEMALE BETTAS 
BABY BETTAS 
NON-PLANTED TANKS 
PLANTED TANKS. 
This contest will end on my birthday, January 25th,2013. 
I will need 1 judge for each categorie. Please PM me if you wish to be a judge. 
You can enter only ONE picture in TWO categories. 
Picture and entrie must include- YOUR NAME YOUR FISHIES NAME OR WHO OCCUPIES YOUR BETTA TANK. WHAT CATAGORIE YOU ARE ENTERING. 
----------------------
Please have ALL entries in by the 23rd. Judging is on the 24th and winners will be announced the 25th. 
WINNERS will receive a picture of their fish drawn by me and a editing coupon. (Good for one edit/drawing anytime by me)
THANK YOU!!


----------



## madmonahan

i will have to enter my new beauty! first i have to get a good picture of him!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Ehh, why not :lol:

Name: Sena
Fish: Female HmxDTg unnamed (fry tank)
Category: baby bettas


----------



## bryzy

Aww so cute. Thank you sena


----------



## Sena Hansler

No problem :lol:


----------



## bryzy

JUDGE FOR PLANTED TANK CATAGORIE : GONE! 
ChocolateBetta


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Bryan I would make it a little Longer.


----------



## bryzy

It's Bryana. Sorry. And what do you mean? This contest ends the 23rd of January.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Whoops thought you meant December.


----------



## bryzy

Oh it's alight.


----------



## madmonahan

Lol I thought you said the same thing!  I can't decide between these two photos!!! Aahhh they are both so awesome! Can I do two pics of the same betta?


----------



## bryzy

No... Sorry


----------



## madmonahan

Okay...*sigh* this is a hard decision! XD I love both the photos!


----------



## bryzy

Well… go ahead. As long as they are from different angles.


----------



## madmonahan

Yes one is from the top the other the side! Thanks! Upload them ASAP!


----------



## madmonahan

okay here they are! 

name: madmonahan,
fishies name: no name (new fish)
catagory: male betta


----------



## bryzy

Thank you!


----------



## lillyandquigly

Name: Lillian
Fish's name: Cheng
Category: Female bettas


----------



## aemaki09

Okay, so when you said you can only enter 1 picture in 2 categories, I took it as you meaning, 1 picture in each category...if I am wrong then correct me and I'll decide which one I'd rather enter in.
Sorry if the pictures are huge!

I want to enter in baby betta's and planted tanks.

Baby betta - my double tail baby (no name because it's still unsexed) - aemaki09









Planted Tanks - my sorority tank - 7 girls with no names, (all the ones that had names have all died in the past few weeks from what I think is columnaris, so I'm scared to name the rest) aemaki09


----------



## djembekah

does the planted tank need to be a betta tank? that's probably a silly question lol.


----------



## bryzy

Yes the tanks need to be betta tanks. And because there are 5 different at categories, you can enter 2 different categories with different pictures. So I could enter a male betta in that categories and a female in day the baby as long as its a baby. Hope that helps


----------



## lillyandquigly

wait so I can enter two fish, but they have to be in different categories?


----------



## bryzy

Yes.


----------



## lillyandquigly

thanks


----------



## lillyandquigly

Name: Lillian
Fish's name: Ferdinand Delight
Category: Males


----------



## bryzy

Thank you!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Can I enter Perry in the FEMALE BETTA category? I have to find a pic.


----------



## bryzy

Yes of course. As long as you haven't entered any other picture


----------



## Perry the platypus

No, I haven't. Here she is:


----------



## bryzy

Can I have the info? Sorry I'm writing this down

Your Name: 
Fish's Name:
Category:


----------



## hannah16

Your Name: Hannah
Fish's Name: Princey
Category: Male Bettas


----------



## bryzy

Thank you


----------



## djembekah

bekah
betta: Squirt! 
FEMALE BETTA


----------



## bryzy

Thank you for your entry


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Hannah did the camera do that too the water or is the Water dirty?


----------



## bryzy

Chocolate it doesn't really matter if the water is dirty if they entered a fish not a tank contest. As long as you can clearly see the fish is all that matters.


----------



## DiiQue

ChoclateBetta said:


> Hannah did the camera do that too the water or is the Water dirty?


It would have been more apprpriate to PM these types of questions instead of broadcasting to the world... Some may take offense as it can be construed as you trying to embarrass them...

Anywaysbeautiful entries everyone!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Whoops super sorry.


----------



## bryzy

Chocolate please be careful of what you say or I might have to cancel you as judge.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Sorry. I didnt know what I said is bad.


----------



## DiiQue

Glad I still have time to enter.. Just have to wait for xmas day so my wife can open her present (new camera).. And I can make sure it works by taking loads of pictures of my tank. Lol


----------



## bryzy

Nice one Diique. I got a new camera (early present for being good). I need to have a photo shoot soon.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am adding a layer of Layerite to my ten gallon. It will really make it look more like a jungle.


----------



## bryzy

If you are a judge you can't enter. So if u want to you'd have to resign from your position as judge.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Its not good enough to enter plus its on the oposite coast.


----------



## bryzy

Alrighty. That's perfectly fine.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I was just sharing something I am excited about that I think fits well.


----------



## bryzy

:| that's fine. We need more people to enter.


----------



## Perry the platypus

bryanacute said:


> Can I have the info? Sorry I'm writing this down
> 
> Your Name:
> Fish's Name:
> Category:


OK.  

Your Name: Perry the platypus
Fish's Name: Perry
Category: FEMALE BETTA CATEGORY


----------



## Perry the platypus

bryanacute said:


> :| that's fine. We need more people to enter.


I can advertise.


----------



## bryzy

Thanks perry. That would be alright if u advertise.


----------



## Perry the platypus

bryanacute said:


> This contest will end on my birthday, January 25th,2013.


My brother's b-day is Jan, 23!


----------



## Perry the platypus

bryanacute said:


> Thanks perry. That would be alright if u advertise.


I'll start!


----------



## bryzy

What are some ways?


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

*My 1st Betta for the Contest....*

My Name: Kitty Whiskers
Betta's Name: Ace
Category: Male Betta


----------



## bryzy

Thank you for you entry.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

*My 2nd Betta for the contest....*

My Name: Kitty Whiskers
Betta's Name: Spectra
Category: Female Betta


----------



## bryzy

Thank you!


----------



## Saphira101

my name: Saphira101
Betta's name: Winter
Category: female Bettas


----------



## Mo

Mo
No name
Male Betta


----------



## Mo

Mo
No name
Female betta


----------



## bryzy

Thank you Saphira and Mo!


----------



## Saphira101

My name: Saphira101
Betta's name: Peach
Category: Male bettas


----------



## bryzy

Thank you!


----------



## hannah16

ChoclateBetta said:


> Hannah did the camera do that too the water or is the Water dirty?


Thank you everyone that pointed this out to Choc, but it's okay. It was the flash. I took this picture the day I got him so I know the water was clean. =]


----------



## Sena Hansler

Adding another.

Name: Sena
Betta name: El Dorado
Category: Male bettas


----------



## bryzy

Thank you!!!!


----------



## ktbrew

Male Betta Entry
Katie (ktbrew)
Fish: Nightcrawler


----------



## Perry the platypus

Wow...I guess advertising really works.


----------



## ktbrew

advertising? I must've missed something.


----------



## Perry the platypus

No, you didn't. I was just going around advertising so more people would join.


----------



## bryzy

ktbrew said:


> Male Betta Entry
> Katie (ktbrew)
> Fish: Nightcrawler


 Thanks for your entry! Well, MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!! And Shirley was advertising so more people would join.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Yup.


----------



## ktbrew

Lol, as soon as I posted that I figured it out. Not my brightest moment! Merry Christmas and/or Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## isochronism

Wow this contest has strict rules! I will then assume the entries are screened for performance enhancing drugs, right?


----------



## bryzy

isochronism said:


> Wow this contest has strict rules! I will then assume the entries are screened for performance enhancing drugs, right?


What do you mean?


----------



## isochronism

Just strict rules. Then I joked. It is a great thread and idea!
Merry Christmas


----------



## bryzy

Ohhhhhhh.......


----------



## bryzy

All right, so me and crowntaillove3 are the judges of all catagories. im not accepting judging and chocolate isnt judge anymore


----------



## crowntaillove3

Hey guys! bryanacute has asked me to be an assistant judge. We are the only judges.


----------



## isochronism

Ouch @ Choc


----------



## crowntaillove3

In case you would like to know, bryanacute and I will be judging on picture quality, finnage, coloring, and over all appearance. We will be judging them on a 1-10 scale, so there may be a tie for first place in some categories! The perfect score will be 40 points.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Name: LebronTheBetta (Let my real name slide, lol)
Fish: Lebron - CT
Category: Male Bettas


----------



## crowntaillove3

Sorry, forgot to add: Judging for the planted or non-planted tanks will be on over all appearance, coloring, decor, and picture quality!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Might as well enter one of my most prized sorority girls. 
Sorry if you wanted a full spread, she only flares at my other girls. 

Name: LebronTheBetta 
Fish: Articuno - CT
Category: Female Bettas


----------



## KirstenMarie

Male Bettas
Name: Kirsten
Fishes name: Donatello (Before he got fin rot and columnaris) LOL


----------



## bryzy

KirstenMarie said:


> Male Bettas
> Name: Kirsten
> Fishes name: Donatello (Before he got fin rot and columnaris) LOL


Oh lol. Thanks for ur entry


----------



## Phaydra

Name: Phaydra
Fish: A-tse-hi
Category: Female Bettas


----------



## Phaydra

Name: Phaydra
Fish: Dalish
Category: Male Bettas


----------



## bryzy

Thbsk you! I love how Dalish has a visible mustache +1 in color category


----------



## eldiablo2us

Name: Eldiablo2us
Fish Name: "Fish" (my 2 y/o named him)
Category: Male Beta


----------



## bryzy

Aww cute name!


----------



## eldiablo2us

Name: Eldiablo2us
Category : Planted Tank


----------



## bryzy

That looks like a planted tank… so your saying it isn't? Does it have living plants?


----------



## eldiablo2us

It is a planted tank.. I fixed the post. Thanks...


----------



## Viva

Name: Viva
Fish's Name: Prize
Category: Baby Bettas


photo sharing websites


----------



## crowntaillove3

Thanks for sending! Cute name


----------



## bryzy

That's her name.


----------



## crowntaillove3

Fish are friends! NOT food!


----------



## bryzy

True, true


----------



## ktbrew

Female betta entry: My female double tail
Fish name : Elara
Me: Katie (ktbrew)


----------



## bryzy

thank you ktbrew..... tomorrow Sarah and I will judge all pictures/ entry's after Perry the Platypus all the way until we get tired or bored.


----------



## MoonShadow

Name: MoonShadow
Fish Name: Paisley
Category: Male Betta











Name: MoonShadow
Fish Name: Ever
Category: Baby Betta


----------



## crowntaillove3

Thanks for sending that in!


----------



## bryzy

Notice- the contest now ends this saturday


----------



## crowntaillove3

Bryanacute and I are judging the entries! Because of the many entries for the male category, we have decided to do 1st 2nd and 3rd place. For the females, we are doing 1st and 2nd place. (unless there are a lot more entries in either of the categories, in which case there will be more entries that place) New entries that are not yet posted will still count.


----------



## crowntaillove3

This is NOT the last contest that bryanacute and I will host, so if you are getting a new betta or a new camera, you can enter the pic in a future contest. Pics that were entered in a previous contest hosted by bryanacuta and I WILL NOT COUNT!


----------



## madmonahan

Okay thanks! Maybe I should enter one of my females? Have to think about it...don't have any good pictures..:/


----------



## madmonahan

Ah what the hey. 

Category: female Bettas.
Fishies name: Rose.
Owner: madmonahan.


----------



## madmonahan

Aahh it's sideways! Sorry! I'll try to get a better picture!


----------



## madmonahan

This is the best photo I have. 

Category: female Bettas.
Fishies name: Rose
Owner: Madmonahan


----------



## crowntaillove3

Please send in the last of the entries today! The winners will be announced TOMORROW!!! Bryanacute and I would appreciate any unplanted tank entries! Thanks.


----------



## bryzy

Thank you for all of your entries! In the categories baby and planted tanks, there will only be a first place. The winners of baby's and planted tank's will receive a picture (drawn by me) of a betta of their choice. For the female categories-their will be a first and second place. The winners of the female group will receive a picture (drawn by me) of a betta of their choice. For the male group- there will be a first, second, and third place winners who will receive a picture (drawn by me) of a betta of their choice. All winners will also receive an editing coupon, good for one drawing or picture.


----------



## madmonahan

Wait can I post one of my un-planted tanks? Or is it to late?


----------



## crowntaillove3

You can post until 11:59 pm. As long as it is today, you can post! The winners will be announced tomorrow.


----------



## madmonahan

Okay thanks! I'll get some pictures and lets hope they don't come out sideways. :/


----------



## madmonahan

Owner: madmonahan
Category: NPT
Please pop up right!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Thanks for sending that in! A last minute entry is still an entry!


----------



## madmonahan

Yep! I'm exited to see who wins!! In every category!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Well, you are the only unplanted tank entry...


----------



## madmonahan

really? I was having a hard time choosing between two of my tanks.  I'm suprised no one else entered...


----------



## bryzy

So unless no one else enters, Madmonahan, YOU WIN THE NPT TANK CATEGORIE!!!!


----------



## bryzy

Wait.... madmonahan you have made 3 different entries... please cancel one of your entries has you have broken a rule.


----------



## madmonahan

Sorry, I'll take out the female entry. I forgot, very sorry.


----------



## bryzy

That's fine.... So, Sarah, cancel Madmonahan's entry in the female category


----------



## crowntaillove3

Well, Bry, YOU have the score sheet.


----------



## jeaninel

Hmmm...not midnight yet here on the west coast. Lol

Name: Jeanine
Fish name: Ting
Category: Female Betta


----------



## jeaninel

...and one more

Name: Jeanine
Fish Name: Sky
Category: Male Betta (Delta Tail)


----------



## madmonahan

Oh my.....O_0 I LOVE LOVE mustards!!!!! And he is gorgeous!!!! I am so jeasous...


----------



## RoMay

I don't know if your looking for people to join in I just noticed it so if you are here you go if not oh well. 

Name: AprilMay
Fish Name: Jabi
Category: Female










PS: What time is this forum on XD I just noticed the time is no where near what time it is here. By all means I am only posting barely 2 hours after madmonahan acroding to my clock.


----------



## bryzy

Sorry to both of you, you entered after 11:59, our deadline date. Your entries are not accepted.


----------



## Mo

You should have specified the actual time. It's not the same time everywhere bryana. The first two entry's are OK but I'm pretty sure the last one actually exceeded the deadline time


----------



## bryzy

Mo, I'm afraid we already have to scores tallied up.


----------



## bryzy

OK! Here are the winners!
--------
FEMALE- First Place: Mo. Second Place: Kitty Whiskers!

MALE- First Place: Phaydra. Second Place: Mo. Third Place: MoonShadow!

BABY- First Place: MoonShadow. 

PLANTED TANKS: aemaki09

NON PLANTED TANKS: Madmonahan 


Winners- please PM when you would like a drawing.


----------



## madmonahan

I wish someone else would have entered the NPT. I took the girl out because there were already so many pretty ones I had no chance against! ;-)
Congratulations everyone!!!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Thanks to anyone who entered! We will host more contests soon!


----------



## RoMay

I'll think about it but LOL only those that specify time zones.  Evil evil time zones


----------



## crowntaillove3

So sorry for the misunderstanding...We both are in the central time zone. We will make sure to specify that in our next contest! Thanks again for all of the entries!


----------



## Phaydra

I changed the picture on my profile but it's still showing the old one


----------



## Phaydra

Here is the beautiful picture Bryana drew me.


----------



## tilli94

*My pretty girl*

My new girl Vicki veil. Thinks she's so tough.







P.s. sorry for the sideways picture don't know how to rotate


----------



## madmonahan

Sorry, this contest has already ended.


----------



## BettaPirate

I thought it said it goes till January 25th? I was going to enter, can someone clarify because the first post did say January 25


----------



## madmonahan

It did, but I think Bryana shortened it. :dunno: they announced the winners.


----------



## BettaPirate

ok, maybe next time  Happy Birthday Early Bryana


----------



## bryzy

Sorry and thanks!


----------

